# So sad my heart is breaking



## terrilhb (Jan 22, 2012)

2 weeks ago 2 of my 4 dogs escaped and ran away. The 1st time in 4 1/2 yrs. I have ridden to  many miles to count, contacted the shelter, vets,  rescue groups, put up fliers everywhere. And still tonight no nothing. Once in awhile I get a phone call telling me that they think they saw one of my dogs that have been run over. The 2 that are left are the father, almost 9 yrs old and the brother. Who will be 5 yrs old in Sept. The brother is so sad. I don't even know what to write just wanted to vent. Sorry.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am so sorry.  I can not even begin to express my sympathies other than to say I woudl be heartbroken if it happened to my dogs.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you all. I don't know how my 1 dog is going to protect my goats, chickens and guinea's all by himself. Please get me wrong. I want my other 2 home because I love and miss them. Just don't want to lose the brother due to depression or a predator.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

so sorry that is hard... I had the BEST dog in the world. He was a mutt that was my love. Then he got hit by a car. I  and  
Its so hard...


----------

